
Ask HN: How do you setup a new computer for programming? - spdebbarma
I am purchasing a new laptop for work and I was wondering what steps do you take when setting up the new system. I would like a breakdown of what you do and how you organize repos, services, dependencies, softwares, etc.<p>What other best practices have you figured out after years of experience?<p>P.S.- I will be using a Windows system.
======
CyberFonic
It really depends on what language(s), tools, frameworks and target domain.

You might want to look at some open source projects to see how they have
structured the subdirectories within the project. I personally would simply
have a D:/Project/abc/.... structure.

